# UCSD Women’s Head Coach Resigns due to NCAA violations



## Surfref (Aug 10, 2018)

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/sports/sd-sp-ucsd-soccer-ncaa-violations-20180809-story.html

UCSD women’s head coach Brian McManus resigns and assistant coaches Kristin Jones and Trent Painter suspended.  UCSD is looking for a new coach.  No specific details other than NCAA violations that included providing money to athletes.  I am sure more will come out over the next month.


----------



## dyzio03 (Aug 13, 2018)

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/sports/sd-sp-ucsd-womens-soccer-brian-mcmanus-pizza-20180810-story.html

Pizza money. A termination seems like a bit of an overreaction, given his tenure and track record.


----------



## baldref (Aug 13, 2018)

too bad 
brian is a good due


----------



## Fact (Aug 13, 2018)

baldref said:


> too bad
> brian is a good due


*good dude
I agee to bad. Those 3 had a sweet deal with jobs right down the block from each other. Always seemed to pick up a lot of talented local girls at the last minute, which was a win win for everyone.


----------



## baldref (Aug 14, 2018)

Fact said:


> *good dude
> I agee to bad. Those 3 had a sweet deal with jobs right down the block from each other. Always seemed to pick up a lot of talented local girls at the last minute, which was a win win for everyone.


thanks for the d


*too


----------



## mirage (Aug 15, 2018)

....ummm I hate to add to the rumor but since I know a student athlete that just reported to UCSD, I asked if he had heard about it.

Yes.  And the story is that the real issue is there were alcohol (probably beer with pizza, I'm guessing) purchases made for players.

So make your own conclusions about it.  Its a story from men's side about women's coach so who knows how truthful it is but since its out there, thought to bring it up.  Not trying to make more of it.  Just FYI.


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 15, 2018)

mirage said:


> ....ummm I hate to add to the rumor but since I know a student athlete that just reported to UCSD, I asked if he had heard about it.
> 
> Yes.  And the story is that the real issue is there were alcohol (probably beer with pizza, I'm guessing) purchases made for players.
> 
> So make your own conclusions about it.  Its a story from men's side about women's coach so who knows how truthful it is but since its out there, thought to bring it up.  Not trying to make more of it.  Just FYI.


We live in a f-ed up world if that gets a coach canned. Been happening for_ever. Pretty sure I had a beer with him in the 80s,  but can't quite recall...  No info on any of the nefarious rumors.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 16, 2018)

I have heard some further information and the pizza story appears to be true. I was told if was a sophomore on the team that is unhappy with playing time that initially reported the incident. NCAA really needs to change some of their rules.  Brian is a really good coach and a nice guy.  Sucks this had to happen to him and the program.  I heard a bunch of alumni are getting together and threatening to withhold donations.  I talked to my older girl who has a degree from UCSD and she says she will join the other alumni and not make her normal donation if this wrong is not righted.


----------



## mirage (Aug 17, 2018)

Surfref said:


> I have heard some further information and the pizza story appears to be true. I was told if was a sophomore on the team that is unhappy with playing time that initially reported the incident. NCAA really needs to change some of their rules.  Brian is a really good coach and a nice guy.  Sucks this had to happen to him and the program.  I heard a bunch of alumni are getting together and threatening to withhold donations.  I talked to my older girl who has a degree from UCSD and she says she will join the other alumni and not make her normal donation if this wrong is not righted.


Curious about the comment.  If alcohol was involve, as its being implied, where he bought and provided beers say, there are minors involved, right?  Not all players are 21 and over.

If this is the case (not saying that it actually happened since I only heard 2nd hand), there's a law being broken.  I realize everyone has a feelings about how harmful it is or isn't, but the question is how would you feel and respond if your kid who is underage and was provided beer by his/her college head coach?

There's a lot you can read into it, including some may actually feel if turning down the offer may result in less favorable position on the team.

While I can appreciate the desire by the alumni to want him back and withhold $$$ as a mean to do, its really unclear what has really happened....Don't you think?


----------



## Surfref (Aug 17, 2018)

mirage said:


> Curious about the comment.  If alcohol was involve, as its being implied, where he bought and provided beers say, there are minors involved, right?  Not all players are 21 and over.
> 
> If this is the case (not saying that it actually happened since I only heard 2nd hand), there's a law being broken.  I realize everyone has a feelings about how harmful it is or isn't, but the question is how would you feel and respond if your kid who is underage and was provided beer by his/her college head coach?
> 
> ...


Well I guess I should have said more since I assumed people would be smart enough to understand that only players 21 and over may have drank alcohol.


----------



## baldref (Aug 18, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Well I guess I should have said more since I assumed people would be smart enough to understand that only players 21 and over may have drank alcohol.


never assume people are smart. it'll disappoint you every single time.


----------



## mirage (Aug 18, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Well I guess I should have said more since I assumed people would be smart enough to understand that only players 21 and over may have drank alcohol.


If you believe that, I've got a swamp land for sale that might interest you.....


----------



## baldref (Aug 18, 2018)

mirage said:


> If you believe that, I've got a swamp land for sale that might interest you.....


You must have been there


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 18, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Well I guess I should have said more since I assumed people would be smart enough to understand that* only players 21 and over may have drank alcohol.*


You assumed only 21 and older drink alcohol in college?


----------



## HouseofCards (Aug 23, 2018)

Not knowing anything about the situation other than the article here and the comments, I would guess that the Coach provided cash for pizza to some of the girls, and that might have turned into beer money, purchased by players over 21, and consumed by the rest of the team. I doubt the coach was actually ordering the pizza and beer for the team.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 23, 2018)

A youth coach can buy his team a pizza,  but a college coach cannot?


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 23, 2018)

And Ohio State suspends Urban Meyer 3 games.   Yep, seems fair.   

Maybe a suspension for the San Diego coach.    But not out of a job.


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 25, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> And Ohio State suspends Urban Meyer 3 games.   Yep, seems fair.
> 
> Maybe a suspension for the San Diego coach.    But not out of a job.


I agree with the last sentence, but I don't think Meyer violated (or even was alleged to have) violated any NCAA rules. His suspension is because he didn't tell school people that his coach may have been doing bad things that had nothing to do with school or football.


----------

